# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde de chiens en Alsace

## Gazelle68

PENSION CANINE DU RIED

Ma structure naccueille que quelques chiens à la fois, mettant un point d'honneur sur le fait de pouvoir procurer à chaque chien toute l'attention nécessaire au bon déroulement de ses vacances

Chaque chien possède son propre box :

- Chambrettes de 10m2 environ avec fenêtre, et chauffage en automne/hiver, porte- fenêtre donnant directement sur courette et accès individuel direct sur un parc de détente entièrement clôturé.

- Box extérieurs entièrement à labri des intempéries, accès sur terrain très ombragés en été.

- Sorties jeux dans les différents parcs clôturés, en individuel (pour les chiens qui ne sont pas sociables), en groupe pour les autres suivant leurs affinités et vos instructions.

- Plusieurs promenades quotidiennes adaptées aux besoins de chacun.

*J'accueille jusqu'à 7 chiens maximum tout au long de l'année sauf* *en automne/hiver,* *uniquement 4.
*
La nourriture de qualité est bien entendu comprise dans le tarif. (Belcando Dinner Adulte). Si vous désirez opter pour vos propres croquettes, il n'y a pas de problème, cependant cela n'occasionnera aucune réduction sur le prix de la pension. 

Bien-entendu avant toute mise en pension de votre chien, je souhaite vous rencontrer avec lui et ainsi vous faire visiter les lieux.


Je détiens : 

Certificat de Capacité Animaux Domestiques N° : CCAD68/349)Attestation Educatrice CaninAttestation Méthode Naturelle dispensée par Joseph OrtegaAttestation daptitude de détention pour les chiens catégorisés de 1ère et 2ème catégorie.Assurance proAttestation préfectoraleEnregistrement à la CCI de Colmar SIRET n° 81768646200018Mon établissement est contrôlé par la DDCSPP.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail "pensioncanineduried68@gmail.com" pour un premier contact, pour tout renseignement complémentaire.

----------

